# Can Any Of You Knowledgeble Tell Me If...



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

....the crown on this O&W looks correct?

I've seen pics of this watch on various forums and sites, and all of them seem to have a slightly bigger and more protruding crown than my sample.

I bought it new, but unfortunately not from Roy.









Any opinions?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The crowns are smaller on the newer ones.


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Roy said:


> The crowns are smaller on the newer ones.


Thanks Roy!

That is good news to me! My wife got me this for my birthday in january-05. She got it from chronomaster, who I think is a good and trustworthy dealer as well.

Not up to







standards though!









Cheers!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Neil at Chronomaster is a good dealer, I got my first O&W from him so it will be fine (Roy's prices are better, though







)


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Dave ME said:


> Neil at Chronomaster is a good dealer, I got my first O&W from him so it will be fine (Roy's prices are better, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree! A very trustworthy dealer as far as I have experienced. Bought my first O&W (m-5) from him, and my wife got me the MP 2824-2 for my birthday.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

trumpetera said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > Neil at Chronomaster is a good dealer, I got my first O&W from him so it will be fine (Roy's prices are better, though
> ...


Agreed. However, I would preferentially buy from Roy if he has what you want in stock or is able to get it for you. The reason for this is that I think he services each watch before dispatch. This is important on a watch with a NOS movement like the Arogno.

Dave


----------

